# Rate non tippers a 1 star



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

I'm sure its been brought up before, but why would you rate a non-tipper higher than 1 star? Eventually passengers will start asking why their rating is so low. You can let them know that drivers are giving one star to non tippers. You can play nice and tell them that you don't do that so they don't retaliate with a low driver rating. But then when they do not tip, BAM, give them one star. Maybe it will not work, but dropping the one star on them will at least make you feel better.


----------



## LuLu (Jun 27, 2014)

Not so sure about that, I really don't think they know how this rating system effects both sides. I think they need to have it explained if given the chance.


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

I don't think riders deserve 1-star just for not tipping. You can't necessarily assume that the riders have given any thought to how much money we make at the end of the day. ALSO, passengers don't know what their rating is unless you tell them.. many passengers don't even know they have a rating. So they're not going to be asking why their rating is so low to begin with.. and I would be willing to bet that if you told a rider that "drivers are giving one star to non tippers" and they reported that back to Uber, you'd have some 'splaining to do! 

I basically go with 4 stars for those that do not tip. There are much worse rider problems than not tipping, and I think it's better to save those lower star ratings for the REAL problem passengers. This way, if you see someone with a rating in the mid-to-upper 4's, as a driver you can get a sense that they may not tip or may be a minor pain in some way, but might choose to still take the ride anyway.

By you rating 1-star just for not tipping, you're really screwing up any hope for a balanced system where drivers can make an informed decision. If I see someone with a rating below 4, there's no way I'm taking it, which would be a shame for a rider whose biggest offense was not to tip.

ACTUALLY, @UberBlackDriverLA I have a question for you.. since I've never had to rate a passenger 1-star, does Uber ever do any follow up with you to find out why you have given a 1-star rating? I believe that on the rider side, if they give a rating lower than 4 stars, Uber sends an email to them asking what the problem was... would be interested in knowing whether it works the other way as well, though I doubt it.


----------



## pamela2001 (Aug 17, 2014)

What do 2-, 3-, 4-star ratings really mean?
Aren't we trying to really make it most obvious who should ride Uber, and who should not?

1-star means egregious/unforgiveable behavior -- other drivers should not risk this client, right?
So this sends clear message to Uber, so rider can be blocked, right?

5-star means encourage other drivers to provide rides to same client, and encourage client to recommend Uber to other riders, right?

No tip, or, a client's bad day, forgetfulness, arguments or neediness seem trivial compared to the independence, tools and income we get with Uber. Okay to give them a 5 for what it's worth.


----------



## UberXNinja (Jul 12, 2014)

Tipping or no tipping shouldn't even be in the equation for how you rate an Uber passenger because their agreement with Uber (and yours) is for a cashless-no-tipping-required platform. 

This policy is not going to change for a variety of reasons, including regulations in some states and the fact that most passengers hate dealing with cash and the awkwardness of tipping.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Passengers agree to surge pricing, but often rate drivers lower because of it. The passenger can rate the driver based on how happy they were with whatever they feel like. Isn't it the same?

I wouldn't rate one star for it, but if I have to drive 10 minutes, wait 10 minutes, then drive them half a mile with no tip, then drive back 10 miles to where I was, that's going to be reflected. I probably just lost $5 net after a half hour, minus whatever normal fare I might have had. So, I'm not happy either. And if I'd seen this person rated as a 4.0 I might have been saved the grief.

Now, before these latest rate cuts, I did not consider it like this because at least there was a little profit for most rides. Now it's easy to lose money on a significant number of rides.


----------



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> I'm sure its been brought up before, but why would you rate a non-tipper higher than 1 star? Eventually passengers will start asking why their rating is so low. You can let them know that drivers are giving one star to non tippers. You can play nice and tell them that you don't do that so they don't retaliate with a low driver rating. But then when they do not tip, BAM, give them one star. Maybe it will not work, but dropping the one star on them will at least make you feel better.


This has to be one of the dumbest things you can do. It doesn't work and will get you deactivated. Riders are told tipping is not required and they don't expect to, that's why they use Uber. Grow a brain and if you dislike Uber so much, just quit like I did because it is no longer worth it.


----------



## Raider (Jul 25, 2014)

If the riders are nice to me and chatty i always give 5 stars...the quiet ones are the ones that rate you bad for some reason, and i rate them lower than 5 too because of it...


----------



## Samhain13 (Aug 24, 2014)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> I'm sure its been brought up before, but why would you rate a non-tipper higher than 1 star? Eventually passengers will start asking why their rating is so low. You can let them know that drivers are giving one star to non tippers. You can play nice and tell them that you don't do that so they don't retaliate with a low driver rating. But then when they do not tip, BAM, give them one star. Maybe it will not work, but dropping the one star on them will at least make you feel better.


If you want tips, drive a damn taxi.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

Samhain13 said:


> If you want tips, drive a damn taxi.


Not a bad recommendation, as Taxi drivers are making more money than UberX drivers now. But personally, I choose neither, I have private clients. And I recommend that some of the better UberX drivers should work for a limo company and forget about the race to the bottom at UberX.


----------



## pepelemoko (Jul 15, 2014)

UberXNinja said:


> Tipping or no tipping shouldn't even be in the equation for how you rate an Uber passenger because their agreement with Uber (and yours) is for a cashless-no-tipping-required platform.
> 
> This policy is not going to change for a variety of reasons, including regulations in some states and the fact that most passengers hate dealing with cash and the awkwardness of tipping.


It's not about regulations or cash. Lyft has an option for adding a tip electronically. A good # of my riders ask how they can leave me a tip on the app.


----------



## pepelemoko (Jul 15, 2014)

UberDC said:


> This has to be one of the dumbest things you can do. It doesn't work and will get you deactivated. Riders are told tipping is not required and they don't expect to, that's why they use Uber. Grow a brain and if you dislike Uber so much, just quit like I did because it is no longer worth it.


You quit, and you're still on the forums? I didn't realize Ubering could turn into a disease!


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> Not a bad recommendation, as Taxi drivers are making more money than UberX drivers now. But personally, I choose neither, I have private clients. And I recommend that some of the better UberX drivers should work for a limo company and forget about the race to the bottom at UberX.


Very true ... uberx riders are currently the bottom of the barrel as far as commercial transport riders go. Even my worst taxi customers tip half the time. Uberx riders are complete cheapasses.

Just last weekend in old town I got a tip for $20 on a $20 ride and one for $30 on a $70 ride, amongst countless others. I am awesome at getting tips because I'm a kickass driver. I don't need uber sabotaging me.


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

WTF, I give everyone 5 stars...


----------



## osii (Aug 21, 2014)

The 3p's. Unless you Puke, Poop, or Pee in my car, you get 5 stars. 
Even the *****y people get 5 stars. some people are just having a bad day. Now I wish there was some way to give one star to all the cancelers.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

UberXNinja said:


> Tipping or no tipping shouldn't even be in the equation for how you rate an Uber passenger because their agreement with Uber (and yours) is for a cashless-no-tipping-required platform.
> 
> This policy is not going to change for a variety of reasons, including regulations in some states and the fact that most passengers hate dealing with cash and the awkwardness of tipping.


Since you are an employee of Uber, you certainly know that your company is pretty damn good at disregarding laws amd rules. You should expect the same of your employees.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

UberXNinja said:


> Tipping or no tipping shouldn't even be in the equation for how you rate an Uber passenger because their agreement with Uber (and yours) is for a cashless-no-tipping-required platform.
> 
> This policy is not going to change for a variety of reasons, including regulations in some states and the fact that most passengers hate dealing with cash and the awkwardness of tipping.


AWKWARDNESS OF TIPPING??? I don't know where you drive, but Scottsdale is a service industry town where everyone gets tips ... except, you guessed it, uber drivers. People here tip, it's not awkward, in fact it's more awkward when they don't. Those people are rightly labeled cheapasses and no one here wants to deal with them. Shame on Uber for encouraging this ghetto behavior!


----------



## UberXNinja (Jul 12, 2014)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> Since you are an employee of Uber, you certainly know that your company is pretty damn good at disregarding laws amd rules. You should expect the same of your employees.


You're not an employee. You're an independent contractor.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

I've decided to be cool and rate nice non tippers 2 stars and the asshats 1 star. Ofc if an asshat throws me a decent tip he goes up to 5. Cash is king!


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

UberXNinja said:


> You're not an employee. You're an independent contractor.


That has yet to be determined by the courts. ;-)


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

stars need to be use as a help to the next driver, they will be able to tell jerks from good riders

now i couldnt tell anymore if theyre good or bad because of this way

ive seen 3.1 passenger thats actually a good person i was like darn uberpeople poster at it again


----------



## pamela2001 (Aug 17, 2014)

Seems to be quite a Tip issue. Since Uber asks drivers Not to take tip, that seems off table unless rider insists, then by all means, take it. If driver takes tip at first attempt or expects tip, seems likely rider may give driver less than 5-star.

Simple simple rider star-rating rule for me, and maybe other drivers here?
1-star seems easy for me to use as alert to other drivers & Uber about rider who should Not be allowed to ride Uber.
5-star seems easy for me to use as recommendation to other drivers and Uber about rider who Should be allowed to ride Uber.
That's it, i'm done wondering what rating to use for each rider, ahhhhhh.


----------



## Terrence Pacheco (Jul 29, 2014)

Right, out of 254 trips, I rated one cust. a 3! That was deserved, Uber on!


Orlando_Driver said:


> WTF, I give everyone 5 stars...


----------



## Narkos (Aug 5, 2014)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> That has yet to be determined by the courts. ;-)


 Really? It does? You signed up to drive for Uber as an Independent Contractor, and that's exactly what you and all of us are. The suit brought against Uber is trying to argue that drivers are employees.


----------



## David Madrid (Aug 11, 2014)

Samhain13 said:


> If you want tips, drive a damn taxi.


Really drive a taxi, are you making so much money after the cut that you a big timer.......come on man drivers deserve a tip, if you think your above that so be it. Just stay out of it, by the way why wouldn't you want a top?


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

David Madrid said:


> Really drive a taxi, are you making so much money after the cut that you a big timer.......come on man drivers deserve a tip, if you think your above that so be it. Just stay out of it, by the way why wouldn't you want a top?


When I started uber, I had already been driving a taxi (leased) 2.5 years. I was surprised by the fact the same people who pay more plus tip for a cab can become instant cheapasses when they jump in a better car, pay less and get better service. No excuse for the same people who tip a cab not to throw a few extra bucks at their uber driver.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Raider said:


> If the riders are nice to me and chatty i always give 5 stars...the quiet ones are the ones that rate you bad for some reason, and i rate them lower than 5 too because of it...


you are dead wrong, i rider is not required to talk to you, reading some of the comments i see on the fourm, it's clear that a few of you are becoming the bad taxi drivers you talk shit about.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> you are dead wrong, i rider is not required to talk to you, reading some of the comments i see on the fourm, it's clear that a few of you are becoming the bad taxi drivers you talk shit about.


LOL! A lot of bad taxi drivers did go to uber around here


----------



## Raider (Jul 25, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> you are dead wrong, i rider is not required to talk to you, reading some of the comments i see on the fourm, it's clear that a few of you are becoming the bad taxi drivers you talk shit about.


Why are all your posts attack what we do? Uber is supposed to be a friendly customer service kind of business...and customer service means speaking, and taking care of your customer's needs...if it wasn't for the rating i would have not spoken a word, i would've just stfu and drove...however, talking to clients i find it easier to earn 5 stars because they think you are friendly...


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

Raider said:


> Why are all your posts attack what we do? Uber is supposed to be a friendly customer service kind of business...and customer service means speaking, and taking care of your customer's needs...if it wasn't for the rating i would have not spoken a word, i would've just stfu and drove...however, talking to clients i find it easier to earn 5 stars because they think you are friendly...


Yup I am nice as can be (4.9) but in my head I'm thinking ... This guy don't tip me and it's 2 stars for him lol ... they have to be cheap and a jerk for 1.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Raider said:


> Why are all your posts attack what we do? Uber is supposed to be a friendly customer service kind of business...and customer service means speaking, and taking care of your customer's needs...if it wasn't for the rating i would have not spoken a word, i would've just stfu and drove...however, talking to clients i find it easier to earn 5 stars because they think you are friendly...


conversation is 2 ways, it's not just the driver running off at the mouth, if the passenger is talking then by all means talk,
i normal conversation starter may be a news event "hear about big earthquake in napa valley",

A conversation starter is not:
"talking about yourself" - passenger does not know you and can't care less,
"how is your day" - passenger may be having crappy day and you just reminded them how crappy it is,
"what are you doing today" - none of your business,
"how are you" - none of your business, do you really care,
when someone asks me this i normally say "better than some, not as good as most"
"How about the weather?" - Seriously, we are both in the same weather, what about it!,
"Hay that girl with you is hot is that your sister? - wonder whos getting a 1 star tonight.

P.S.
you do know that if you drive for a limo company transportating vip clients,
If you start conversations with clients, you may be fired.


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> conversation is 2 ways, it's not just the driver running off at the mouth, if the passenger is talking then by all means talk,
> i normal conversation starter may be a news event "hear about big earthquake in napa valley",
> 
> A conversation starter is not:
> ...


"How's your day going" is something I say to clients quite often. Not in a pressing or insistent way, just as in a "Hi, how are you?" kind of way after they've gotten in. I've never gotten the notion that it bothers anyone. The ones that don't want to talk, usually will respond without any follow on recipricol question. (I.e. "Fine." versus "Good, and yours?") I'm usually able to tell from their response whether they wish to talk or not. Quite often, that opener makes the passenger feel comfortable enough to the point that they'll start right in asking me about uber, what it's like, what else I do. Of course, if they're not very responsive to this one question, I just get on with the logistics and driving. I especially think when passengers are alone, not offering up the possibility of conversation can be just as awkward.

@painfreepc -- Just curious.. in your signature you say "soon to be an uberx driver". Is this something you just forgot to update, or are you not an uberx driver yet?


----------



## Mikeydz (Aug 20, 2014)

From an outsider looking in (not a driver yet, since my current vehicle doesn't qualify). 1 stars should be reserved for the asshats. Not tipping doesn't mean your an asshat. Because of Ubers cashless business model and marketing, a bunch of the non tippers don't realize tips aren't included in the fare. I currently deliver pizzas on the side. There are a lot of customers who don't tip pizza drivers because they see a "delivery fee" on the receipt, and think that $2, 3, 4 or more goes to the driver. It doesn't. If any of my customers ask about it, I educate them about how it works, and generally those customers then throw me a buck or two. If I take the plunge with Uber, that's what I'm gonna do, educate them.

At worst, I can see rating a non tipper 4 stars for not tipping, but that's it. As some have mentioned before, if everyone just rates non tippers a 1 star, the rider ratings will quickly become worthless. I want to know that a rider rated well below a 4 is someone I don't want in my car because they are gonna be abusive, gonna puke in my back seat, smells like a 70s truck stop bathroom, ect. And conversely, I want to know a 4+ riders isn't gonna abuse me or my car. That won't happen if tippers are 1 star rated.


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

Thank you, @Mikeydz, for explaining that so well... my feelings exactly as far as rating non-tippers a 4 instead of bunching them in with the real problem passengers.


----------



## GearJammer (Jul 9, 2014)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> I'm sure its been brought up before, but why would you rate a non-tipper higher than 1 star? Eventually passengers will start asking why their rating is so low. You can let them know that drivers are giving one star to non tippers. You can play nice and tell them that you don't do that so they don't retaliate with a low driver rating. But then when they do not tip, BAM, give them one star. Maybe it will not work, but dropping the one star on them will at least make you feel better.


To each their own, however I would start rating all airport passengers a 1 star, after all that was the most common livery trip for over 90% of folks and they probably tipped 99% of the time.

Spread the word on this and check waybill, if it is going to the airport and below a 4, cancel the trip; rinse and repeat.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

NightRider said:


> "@painfreepc -- Just curious.. in your signature you say "soon to be an uberx driver". Is this something you just forgot to update, or are you not an uberx driver yet?


i am waiting for the Uber lease-to-own Dealer in Cerritios, CA, to restock the toyota carmy hybird
(no carmys till mid september) i know you guys think i am nuts to do this,
i have a part time job that only requires a few hours of my time each week, it pays me $100 per week, i will use that income to subsidize my car payments, i will use my experience as a taxi driver to generate some of my own business, there are options that most of you don't realize because you don't have transportation experience, most of i will not talk about here, i will give you a few high end examples, how many of you know that yellowcab of san bernardino ca and inland empire cab of riveside ca was and may be still is a big part of the ADA transportation program, do you know taxis or a big part of the VA Hospital transportation service, i am talking big money, Hay Uber are you reading this.


----------

